# My story...what to do



## Jrome831 (Nov 8, 2015)

I've went to the local doctor he believes I have ibs. I'm currently taking hysumine and a light anxiety pill.

Since I was 16 years old I believe I've had a problem. One time going to a basketball game I was riding a bus and it just hit me.. the urge. Bus had to stop at a McDonald's and I went. After that it seemed like everything fell apart. I can't hold the number 2. I get a sharp pain upper left of my stomach and I have to go can't hold it no more than 3 min.. as far as constipation. It is unknown to me. I don't ever have a slow upcoming number 2 it just hits me and that's it.. for so long now I also believe that with this has made me nervous and it makes it worse... going on a double date or anything that involves riding with someone in a vehicle makes me real uneasy. I've never had an accident but have came really close..

I was currently a field supervisor on a tug boat so I had freedom to use the bathroom as I please and not worry. Now I'm a stars man and in a cubical box for hours at a time and can't just step downstairs to use a bathroom. I have to ask my supervisor if I can use the restroom which some of these supervisors understand which is embarrassing to start with. I wake up 2 hours early before my shift and make myself number 2.. and sometimes that works for a few hours.. I just want to be able to control the number 2 as a normal person can and if needed gold it for 2 hours or more at a time... so now I'm parinoid that it will hit me.. I don't want to be a 30 year old man and have to wear a man diaper. I'm currently on hysumine and which does suppress the urges. Instead of number 2 4 times a day it limits to maybe 2 or 3. And when the pain hits I still have to hit the bathroom real quick. And most the time it's dieareia... is there any medicine that anyone uses here that actually works. So tired of being nervous when I travel from home to a boat hours away with a fellow worker. Or even being in a 12 x 10 cubical with a supervisor training me...


----------

